# She's here............



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

We collected Luna on saturday afternoon as it was a 5 hour journey we broke it up by staying at a friends half way so we got home yesterday evening. 
Luna is doing great and loves the terriers. 
Stephanie:angel:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

adorable
congrats!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Luna is so sweet! She has a beautiful face and coat. Do you plan on showing her?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Luna is so sweet! She has a beautiful face and coat. Do you plan on showing her?


Yep she will be shown 
cant wait!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is a DOLL!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

She is sooo cute.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations. Luna is so very cute.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations and best wishes to you both.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*She is so pretty!!!*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a cutie, love the hair!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a doll baby!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! Love the pony tails! Tell us her story, if you do not mind.


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

*More Photos!!*

More photos of Luna in her Posh bed and with some of the gang


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're all so cute! All yours? Love the bed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, she's such a cutie! And the fun begins. Enjoy every minute with her.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is adorable. I love her beautiful pink bed.


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep all mine have 7 dogs now 5 Wire fox terriers 1 Jack Russell Cross and LUNA!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG she is so cute. She reminds me of Gucci. Such a little princess!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Woo Hoo ! Luna is gorgeous and lucky !! Lucky cause she gets a pack of dogs to play with at all times, hope she's doing well.


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

She's doing fab shes not worried about anything she meet my 14 month old neice today and was quite happy to play with her !!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

She is beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your doll baby


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love that bed! Luna looks like it was made just for her. Great to see some of your other dogs. You must be busy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on getting that cutie. Her coat is beautiful.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Stunning! Enjoy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

She's a beauty!!!
Carole


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys I am so happy with her, She follows me every where, will be taking her to ringcraft club tonight that should be fun!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she looks like a little diva! What a sweet heart, congrats!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

wow! that girl loves the camera!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

What a doll, more pictures, just want to hug her


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eddie said:


> What a doll, more pictures, just want to hug her


Hi , Eddie, did you realize you posted to a three year old thread. ?


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So so pretty!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful girl. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

Enjoy her :whoo:


----------

